# couple quick questions



## steve1 (Sep 1, 2012)

how big of an enclosure would be good for an adult Colombian B&W?
and also looking into the near future since hes growing like a weed would it be a good or bad idea to house him and my adult female Argentine B&W together? she is very very very laid back and he is full blown nuts right now.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Sep 1, 2012)

I have Kodo in a 5x2.5x2.5 custom-built tank. It's a smidge smaller than what is typically recommended, but Colombians don't get as large as the Argentines and Kodo gets taken out pretty much daily. Personally, I wouldn't house the two tegus together; you don't want them to hurt each other or give each other diseases.


----------



## larissalurid (Sep 1, 2012)

I think it's a very poor decision to place the two together. As dragonmetalhead said, they can give each other diseases or hurt each other.


----------



## james.w (Sep 1, 2012)

A 8x4x3 would be great, but I would say a 6x3x3 should be minimum. 

I wouldn't house them together, separate species should never be house together.


----------



## Tegu Boss (Sep 1, 2012)

And it's ok to have a slightly smaller enclosure if your tegu gets time out of the cage on a daily basis.


----------



## james.w (Sep 1, 2012)

I disagree with keeping them in a smaller enclosure even if you plan to take them out daily. Things in our lives change and what happens if you don't have the time to let him out for days at a time? Get a properly sized enclosure or get a smaller reptile.


----------



## Tegu Boss (Sep 1, 2012)

In a way I agree with you. Im not saying you can keep them in a glass fish tank I'm saying if they arent even in their cages 3/4ths of the time, you don't exactly need an 8 foot long enclosure. I agree when you said u still need an appropriate sized enclosure, but you can have a SLIGHTLY smaller enclosure if they free roam most of the day.


----------



## larissalurid (Sep 1, 2012)

Tegu Boss said:


> In a way I agree with you. Im not saying you can keep them in a glass fish tank I'm saying if they arent even in their cages 3/4ths of the time, you don't exactly need an 8 foot long enclosure. I agree when you said u still need an appropriate sized enclosure, but you can have a SLIGHTLY smaller enclosure if they free roam most of the day.



I'd say smallest for columbian 6x3 ft, smallest for argentine 7x3 ft. They can't roam as much of the day as you think either, especially when they are young. Unless you stay home all day that's the only way they can be out all day too.


----------



## steve1 (Sep 1, 2012)

ok thanks for the info i defiantly don't want my Argentine to get hurt. or the Colombian for that matter. i will build the enclosure according to the larger recommendations


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 1, 2012)

My colombians are in a 6x3x3 and I also wouldn't house them together. They do seem to prefer different temperature gradients.


----------

